# Mystery of the hitting percentage



## JeffsTackleBox (Apr 10, 2011)

Most mornings I step onto the back porch and fire off a few shots with one of my BB Shooters. I've got a soda can at 60 feet on a ground stake. another a 90 feet also on a stake and then a metal cake pan gong just beyond that. I normally just fire off a shot at each one then head back int the house. Just a little morning warm up to work out the kinks. Why is it those three shots each morning done cold no warm up just load and shoot hit at nearly 100% of the time. I just came back into the house having done just that again. Dim lighting, the targets were easy to see but each hit was a solid smack right on target. If I go out to shoot for a planned session there are times where it's miss after miss and sometimes frustrating. Yet on the spur of the moment hits are almost everytime. I've found this too with shots at random objects while fishing or just hiking. Does anyone else notice this?


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

Most definitely! I think this inconsistency with moments of "can't miss" is what keeps us coming back day after day. If slingshots were a drug, it would be highly regulated.


----------



## Papa G (Aug 19, 2011)

get that to Jeff, I think it is down to less thinking more instict.


----------



## notchent (Aug 4, 2011)

I also rarely miss my first shots. I try to analyze a little every day what changes in my thoughts and actions as I focus on different things while shooting. It's been very helpful to notice how subtle changes in grip, aiming eye focus, stance, etc. all make a big difference in how accurate I am. It's also amazing to me that my brain just sort of gets everything correct when I start out fresh.


----------



## notchent (Aug 4, 2011)

flippinout said:


> Most definitely! I think this inconsistency with moments of "can't miss" is what keeps us coming back day after day. If slingshots were a drug, it would be highly regulated.


When I have those moments of "can't miss", I think "This is what Bill and Dgui feel like _all the time_". That's what drives me to practice so much right now


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Jeff, in the morning shots you're experiencing a phenomenom akin to what master Kyudo archers strive to achieve... Zen.
Shooting with "no mind" and "it" happens.

You've shot thousands of shots and your inner mind knows how to hit the target... it's your conscious mind that holds you back.
"When you seek it, you will not find it".

This is also what holds back a lot of people who are excellent at hitting a particular shot... like thrown targets or single static targets from great distances... but can't shoot worth a flip on standard paper type targets... they tend to overthink and to not just let "it" flow.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Bill Hays said:


> Jeff, in the morning shots you're experiencing a phenomenom akin to what master Kyudo archers strive to achieve... Zen.
> Shooting with "no mind" and "it" happens.
> 
> You've shot thousands of shots and your inner mind knows how to hit the target... it's your conscious mind that holds you back.
> ...


Great post!
I too tend to shoot better if I'm just taking a quick shot and usually seem to hit the first shot of every session. It's when I get to thinking "ok, that was a hit so I need to perfectly recreate that motion to score another" that I get into trouble.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

Sometimes we are able to focus/concentrate better when we take only one or two shots. When we have a pocket full of ammo we sometimes get sloppy with shooting form. I once shot traditional archery with an elderly fellow who would only shoot one arrow when practicing.

Sometimes we shoot to the point of tiring our back muscles. The shots seem to feel okay but we relax our back tension or arm tension too soon and the shots go wild.

Cheers,
Northerner


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

We need a Shooting Clinic so we can get refreshed, revitalized and regenerated.


----------



## slingshotvibe (Sep 26, 2010)

I agree dagui


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

dgui said:


> We need a Shooting Clinic so we can get refreshed, revitalized and regenerated.


A shooting clinic would be sweet!


----------

